# White deposit on carboy



## Charlietuna (Oct 8, 2011)

A 5 gallon carboy I picked up yesterday has a white mineral type deposit around the bottom. I've had it soaking in Oxyclean for a day & been scrubbing with a carboy brush & also cut a piece of scotch brite pad & tried to scrub it using a piece of 1/2 inch pvc pipe. 

the carboy has come a long way, but still a few spots of this white deposit.

Any other suggestions? CLR type cleaner?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Oct 8, 2011)

*Could it be limescale?*

When I get reluctant stains, I attack it with a bottle brush in a battery drill. 

If it is limescale, vinegar could possibly shift it.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 8, 2011)

I was thinking about some type I'd scotch bright pad attached to a long rod the I could use with the drill. Maybe a gun cleaning kit? Hmm. That's an idea. 

Thanks.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 8, 2011)

You could add some vinegar and rice (uncooked). The rice would act as the abrasive part to remove the deposit.

If all else fails add a few drops of CLR if you believe it's clacium. Then wash thoroughly. The glass won't retain any of the CLR.


----------



## Boyd (Oct 8, 2011)

I have used muriotic acid to remove deposits. Worked good but be sure to rinse well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 8, 2011)

You could also try B-Brite and if the doesn't work try Caustic soda. Use extreme caution with the caustic as it is very dangerous to you if you get it on your skin.


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 10, 2011)

I had emptied the carboy & set it aside Saturday & just looked at it this morning. The white all over the inside was still there, I thought I had it, but when it dryed, it came back. Im soaking / sloshing CLR. I tried vinegar earlier this am, but didn't seem to do much. It may not be mineral build up. We'll see.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone used sand? I was thinking about filling it up with oxyclean & water & a scoop of sand from my kids sand box. Then setting it under the drill press for a while.

Will this scratch it? 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't use sand. You'll scratch it bad. If it hasn't cleared up after all this don't worry about it. Your wine will be fine.


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 10, 2011)

I was also thinking that the wine would be ok the way it is. The clr did help a bunch. I may try it again. Just set it on the counter for a few days & shake t every time I walk by.

Brian


----------

